# Opera Singers and Fictional Characters Who Look Alike



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

for example, when I saw Black Panther, I immediately saw the Queen Mother Ramonda and thought "omg! it's Shirley Verrett!  "


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Jacques Imbrailo looks like a younger Paul McGann (8th Doctor).

Rolando Villazón has an uncanny resemblance to Rowan Atkinson (Blackadder).


----------

